# Deepest underpinning



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

just an update on this one...the excavation is almost to final grade and no settlement of the adjacent building:thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice pics, looks like a good job !


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Awesome!!

I had forgotten about that job. Nice work Ch0mpie.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hole (Jul 14, 2008)

*God hates a coward*

hooooly crap are your insurance premiums paid


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm in awe.


----------



## [email protected] ECP (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Very impressive. I only do residential underpinnings I think my deepest was 6' I am in awe looks like fun.


----------



## HowWeRoll (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like fun? I've been an iron worker and... I think I'd rather hang off of a 40 story building on a life line I tied myself after a long night of waking up with the kids then go in those holes!

Kudo's to you though man! You've got kahonas


----------

